# Computer Screen to TV



## BloodyT (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey guys, ive got a Panasonic tv (plasma), and im trying to figure out how to play videos on it, ive tried transfering the files to an SD card, and inserting it in my tv. Im not sure if my tv is missing the software to play the files (I've tried .mp3, and .flv) cause it just says no media on card..
I have also put pictures (.jpg) on the card, and my tv can read those fine. Basically im curious what kind of files newer TVs support, what would be the best way (preferably without buying anything) to get movies to my TV.
I could always burn them to a dvd and play them that way... but there has to be an easier way. Also what would i need to use my tv screen as a computer monitor? (I know i need cables for that)


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

You can hook up a pc/laptop via hdmi, some tv's have a connector for
pc/laptop. You also hook up a pc via s-video, if your pc's video card
has a s-video outlet. I have a spare pc hooked to my tv, looks great.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

HDMI is easiest if your pc and tv have HDMI. If not, your tv might have a "PC input" which comprises a vga video cable jack and audio jack. In either case make the connections then select the appropriate tv input source. Not sure what you can do if your tv has neither of these inputs.


----------



## BloodyT (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replys
my tv does have hdmi, the thing is i dont have any cables XD
so its normal for a tv not to recognize movie files on an SD card?
and why cant labtops 'transmit' the tv signals for my tv to recieve, at a certain channel. from what ive been reading online wireless internet is transmitted just like radio/tv

ill probably be getting the cables soon anyways.. Just wondering if there was some kind of program to alter the output signals so they can be recieved as a "channel", kinda like running a pirate tv station, but only a short range 
I was reminded of this idea when i saw that jupiter jack thingy on tv XD
although i still like the burning to dvd idea, cause its usually the easiest access


----------

